# Newbie needs help for 95 Altima



## mikeynoclue (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm posting this thread for a friend that has a 1995 Altima with some starting problems and engine performance.

Wondering if any has experienced these problems and can help

1. When moist or raining outside the car won't start
2. When driving the car and it hits a bump the car will tend to lose power and want to die out.
3. To start the car you have to floor the gas pedal it runs very rough, backfires and shuts off.

The plugs, wires, rotor,and cap was changed.

A mechanic wanted to replace her engine which seems drastic. I know that this is not much info, so if you need more let me know and I'll ask her. 

How would I be able to pull codes from the computer. The check engine light is on and I would like to see what that tells me.

I apologie if I'm asking questions covered in other threads. I'm new to nissans and don't know much about them.

Thx Mike


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Don't worry,ask any questions you have to ask.
It's easy to read the codes yourself Haynes Repair Manual has all the instructions on it and code identification. It's sold in auto part stores and online for about $15 - very useful book to have. Or you can go to autozone or other auto part store and they will pull up codes for free.
It looks to me like there may be oil in distributor and/or some electrical problems.
When did she change fuel and air filter? Check all the fluids.
See codes and tell us.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Agoudine said:


> Don't worry,ask any questions you have to ask.
> It's easy to read the codes yourself Haynes Repair Manual has all the instructions on it and code identification. It's sold in auto part stores and online for about $15 - very useful book to have. Or you can go to autozone or other auto part store and they will pull up codes for free.
> It looks to me like there may be oil in distributor and/or some electrical problems.
> When did she change fuel and air filter? Check all the fluids.
> See codes and tell us.


I agree with Agoudine. See what codes the OBD is storing, however, I would go to AutoZone and have them pull the codes. Sometimes codes can be stored in the OBD without the CEL on. When was the last time your car was tuned up?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

for the moist starting part - check the seal under the distributor cap and make sure its intact. check the wires on the maf (the two tiny ones inside the maf) and make sure they arent broken or dirty. check the adjustment on the tps as well. Throttle position sensor adjustment 

like everyone else is saying, check the codes and see what you get.


----------

